# MCAT MCQ Books



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone know which MCQ books should i buy to practise for MCAT? I am already doing KIPS books MCQs. What else do I do?


----------



## uswa irfan (May 5, 2016)

*MCAT Books*

Dogar sons series
Jahangir sons series
red spot 1000+ mcqs


----------

